# Wishfulsailing



## Annemijn (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello, Has anyone been on a sailing vacation with wishfulsailing or know anything about them. I am planning on going in october and i would love to get some reliable information.
Thanks in advance,
Annemijn


----------

